# Newbie questions - life at sea



## Terry2124 (11 Dec 2012)

Good day, I have applied for the Navy as a Mech Eng and W Eng.  I am curious about life at sea. I have some questions. 

1.  What items am I allowed to bring on board. ( can I bring my iPhone / ipad )?

2. How am I able to stay in contact with my family and how often?

3.  Is there wifi on board where I could use FaceTime to communicate with my family

4.  Is Internet access allowed, what are the limitations?




Thanks very much, and big thanks to all who work in the CF.


----------



## duy (11 Dec 2012)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Good day, I have applied for the Navy as a Mech Eng and W Eng.  I am curious about life at sea. I have some questions.
> 
> 1.  What items am I allowed to bring on board. ( can I bring my iPhone / ipad )?
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'll get answers if you search for them.


----------



## Halifax Tar (11 Dec 2012)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Good day, I have applied for the Navy as a Mech Eng and W Eng.  I am curious about life at sea. I have some questions.
> 
> 1.  What items am I allowed to bring on board. ( can I bring my iPhone / ipad )?
> 
> ...



Hey there to answer your questions:

1.  You can bring on your laptop or iwhatever you'd like - Be advised your time or ability to use it may be slim at best.  I invested in a cheap DVD player that I didn't care if it broke from being kicked about in your locker.

2.  You will have a DND email account which you can use, as well there _*may be*_ welfare phones to use at a rate of 15mins per week.  Once you get into port fill your boots with a pay phone.  

3.  Now I haven't been to sea sense 2009 but I suspect there still is no wifi on ships.  Once again when you get to port find a place with wifi and fill your boots. 

4.  There is DWAN access.  Now IT folks correct me if I'm wrong but last I went to sea you could get FB and hotmail but no steaming video or music and sadly The Chive is now a no no too 

If you have anymore questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> ....and sadly The Chive is now a no no too


 True.  :'(


----------



## MusclesGlasses (11 Dec 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> ...sadly The Chive is now a no no too



No matter how much questionable material people think theChive includes in their posts, you can't deny that raising almost 100k in less than 6 hours for a two year old with brittle bone disease, is nothing short of a modern miracle. 

http://chivecharities.org ... nuf said.

Cheers and Chive On!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2012)

So, this went from a "What is life like in the Navy?" thread to a thread touting the merits of The Chive*?    :

BTW, the charity thing is all well and good, but I believe it was the "questionable material" on The Chive that got the DWAN access blocked.

*And a double post, no less....


----------



## Halifax Tar (12 Dec 2012)

Sadly you are right this thread, as can happenn, has gone a drift, to keep it nautical. 


In defense of the Chive there is nothing on the chive you can't see in a Sears catalogueue


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Dec 2012)

What you can bring on board may be limited depending upon what ship you are posted to.  A post-FELEX, CPF is not welcoming to *anything* that has wi-fi capability at the present.  So, no computer, no cell phone, no wireless 360, or e-readers etc etc.  Nothing that could possibly access the net or be connected to a computer is allowed at present.

What Halifax Tar suggested is a good idea, go old school with a cheap personal DVD player.  Real books will be a good idea too if you're the reading type of person.  

You will have an email account to keep in touch with home, and there may be welfare phones available too, but don't count on them.  As for surfing the net, I suspect you'll be too busy doing your training to have much time for things like sufing the net to any degree.  Of course, your access to the outside world will depend upon what activity your ship is doing.  They might be in River City state, which means no internet access for the crew due to operational requirements.

Lastly, feel free to contact me too if you have any questions and I'll try my best to give you an honest answer.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> In defense of the Chive there is nothing on the chive you can't see in a Sears Victoria's Secret catalogueue



FTFY.


----------



## Terry2124 (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the info.  

I received a phone call today. I was offered a position as a Mar Eng. BMQ will start in February.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 Dec 2012)

Good for you! If you have any stoker related questions, there is a dedicated thread in the Naval trades section. Suggest for now, concentrate on preparing physically and mentally for BMQ and getting through that.

Good Luck and don't be shy in asking questions!!

Pat


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2012)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I received a phone call today. I was offered a position as a Mar Eng. BMQ will start in February.



Mar Eng!!!    :facepalm::not-again:    Ah, well...   Seriously though, congradulations and good luck with your training.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Mar Eng!!!    :facepalm::not-again:    Ah, well...   Seriously though, congradulations and good luck with your training.


Coulda been worse-Coulda been Hull Tech! ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Dec 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Coulda been worse-Coulda been Hull Tech! ;D


There are those that are, and those who wish they were.


----------

